# Solved: Speakers making a beeping noise



## deathmask9 (May 6, 2015)

I hope I'm putting this thread in the right place...

Recently, my JBL speakers on my Lenovo Ideapad Y580 have been making a beeping noise (two short beeps in quick succession) whenever I play audio through them. I'm worried it's the speakers because whenever I play music/sounds/games through my headset, the audio is just fine. Any idea what could be causing this? I recently downloaded Itunes, but I haven't used my speakers in a couple days before that so I don't know if this was happening pre-install. Any help would be appreciated, and let me know if you need any more info. I'm running windows 7-64bit home premium.

I have a WMA file with an example of it, but this site wont let me upload WMA files....If you need to hear it, just let me know how to upload it.


----------



## Hakezu (Feb 17, 2012)

Seems like a hardware issue with your speakers if you're able to hear the sounds fine with a headset but not with the speakers.


----------



## deathmask9 (May 6, 2015)

Oddly enough, it seems to have fixed itself after shutting it down and turning it back on this morning...Thank you for your input regardless, I'll remember it if this ever happens again!


----------



## deathmask9 (May 6, 2015)

Hold up, update. It's back, and now I know what's triggering it at least. It's not the audio playing through the computer, it's when my mic detects volume. I was saying something out loud and the speakers decided to beep at me. The fact that it could be my mic on my laptop would help explain why the audio works fine on my computer, and using my mic on my headset (which, obviously, is a separate mic), doesn't cause the beep. If this is undiagnosable, anyone know how to disable the mic on my computer?


----------



## trogdo (Feb 9, 2015)

Try following these instructions. First answer if you want to disable the mic, second if you want to just mute it.


----------



## deathmask9 (May 6, 2015)

I just ended up disabling it. No need for it. Thanks for the advice!


----------

